# Amplificador para monitores de estudio



## juaneoy77 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola a todos, me estoy armando un estudio de grabación en la sala de ensayo que tengo y me encontré con la necesidad de unos monitores para la grabación y mezcla. No dispongo de mucho dinero (y estos son excesivamente caros) por lo que se me ocurrió agarrar cosas viejas que tengo por acá:

*Par de bafles de 3 vías Aiwa SX-N990. Son de 6 ohm. La verdad en el equipo sonaban increible, pero "infla" mucho al sonido y no tengo control sobre eso por lo que usar el equipo no sería una posibilidad. Cada bafle soporta 80W musicales según el manual.

*Fuente de un amplificador Hitachi HA3700. El amplificador no funciona, pero voy a aprovechar su fuente. Me da +-41.6V (según su manual) y el consumo del amplificador es de 300W (dato de chapa).

Mi idea es armar un amplificador de potencia y agregarle un filtro para acomodar la respuesta en frecuencia y tratar de que sea plana. Qué opinan? Qué esquemas me recomiendan para esto? Mi idea es un filtro activo a la entrada, y algún integrado stereo de muy bajo THD.

Recomendaciones???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2014)

Y por que no arreglarlo  ?


----------



## crimson (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola juaneoy77, tenés tres opciones: la primera es hacerte un amplificador con integrados tipo STK, no muy recomendable hoy en día porque hay muchos integrados truchos. La segunda es hacer un amplificador a transistores, del tipo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/501278/ _y la tercera es un amplificador Mosfet, del tipo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post520973
Te puedo recomendar ambos, los he armado y probado varias veces. Lógicamente a la entrada te convendría insertar un ecualizador, hay varios en el Foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/

Igualmente, tenés un montón de amplificadores para chusmear en el Foro, apenas te decidas por alguno, posteás en ese mismo hilo, para no desordenar el Foro.



Saludos C


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 30, 2014)

hola en construya su rocola hay uno que dice respuesta plana http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_flat.php.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 30, 2014)

Mi experiencia con baffles AIWA indican que NO SON en absoluto aptos para monitor de estudio ...
Primero habria que rediseñar completamente el crossover y la caja ... o sea , hacerlos de nuevo .
Con respecto a los amplificadores , te recomendaria que armes con TDA7294 , pero la tension de tu fuente es muy alta ... de modo que seria mejor que sigas los consejos que te han dado , que son autoridades en el tema.


----------



## crimson (Jul 31, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con respecto a los amplificadores , te recomendaria que armes con TDA7294 , pero la tension de tu fuente es muy alta ...



Es otra buena opción la de Antonio, le podés hacer al 7294 un reductor de tensión:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/03/reductor-de-tension-para-amplificadores.html


En el Foro tenés uno excelente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/

Como ves,es cuestión de decidirse por alguno.
Saludos C


----------



## juaneoy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y por que no arreglarlo  ?



No consigo los transistores, y los reemplazos difíciles de conseguir y muy caros. Ya lo arreglé una vez y anduvo un tiempo, pero otra vez cayó. Me decidí por dejarlo.


Crimson están muy buenos los que me pasaste, me voy a poner a investigarlos. El reductor de tensión más que nada me encantó, iría sí o sí con disipador no?

Todos acuerdan con el TDA7294, así que probablemente me incline por ese.

Antonio por qué decís que la caja y el crossover no sirven?? Tan mal diseñados están o cuál es el problema??


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 31, 2014)

Comparto la opinión de Antonio. Esos bafles no sirven para monitorear en estudios de grabación, al menos si se busca una respuesta plana en frecuencia, ya que están hechos para escuchar música ya ecualizada, mezclada y masterizada...
Ahora, si los querés como referencia para ir escuchando como sonaría algo masterizado eso es otra cosa.
En todos los estudios hay varios tipos de reproductores que se utilizan para tener una escucha mas realista de lo que se va mezclando o masterizando, es decir que, una vez que el material está casi en su etapa final, se lo escucha en una pequeña radio mono, en un viejo stereo doble cassetera, en un centro musical doméstico, etc, y así se tiene una idea de lo que va escucharse en condiciones "comunes". 
Incluso me han comentado (no se que tan cierto será) que en algunos estudios de USA utilizan entre ese tipo de reproductores un automóvil real, para que el cliente se siente a escuchar sus grabaciones en el interior del vehículo... Para eso SI te podrían servir esos bafles. 
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2014)

juaneoy77 dijo:


> No consigo los transistores, y los reemplazos difíciles de conseguir y muy caros.


 
Es tu opción destriparlo  . . .


Arreglamos amplificadores todos los dias , con +- 41 Vdc se pueden poner TIP35 , TIP36 , TIP41C , TIP42C y algún que otro MPSA42 o 92 . . . son baratos y los venden hasta en la panadería.

Otra opción es reemplazarle los amplificadores de potencia y conservar el pré.

Saludos !


----------



## juaneoy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola Lucho, ssisi, lo del auto lo he visto hasta en películas jeje... Con respecto a los bafles, sería más que nada para mezclar, utilizando un eq para "aplanar" la respuesta. No los usaría para masterizar. Por eso mi idea de compensar la falta de respuesta de los bafles con un eq...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es tu opción destriparlo  . . .
> 
> 
> Arreglamos amplificadores todos los dias , con +- 41 Vdc se pueden poner TIP35 , TIP36 , TIP41C , TIP42C y algún que otro MPSA42 o 92 . . . son baratos y los venden hasta en la panadería.
> ...



Podría ser esa última opción, el tema de los transistores lo había puesto en otro hilo ya y no logre resolverlo. Pero sí la verdad es una lástima porque el amplificador suena increible.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 31, 2014)

juaneoy77 dijo:


> Hola Lucho, ssisi, lo del auto lo he visto hasta en películas jeje... Con respecto a los bafles, sería más que nada para mezclar, utilizando un eq para "aplanar" la respuesta. No los usaría para masterizar. Por eso mi idea de compensar la falta de respuesta de los bafles con un eq...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@juaneoy77 hay un buen dicho...que hay que aprovechar lo que se tiene a la mano, pero cuando se trata de un estudio así sea casero, hay que tener o diseñar unos buenos Monitores de Audio, si es que quieres escuchar la ecualización final algo normal, los baflesitos Aiwa no están del todo mal, pero ya para Masterizar, grabar o ecualizar habría que rediseñar la acústica de la caja como sugiere @AntonioAA y así sacarle el máximo provecho a sus características.

Un buen monitor tiene su apertura Bass Réflex Frontal, en lo personal no gustan mucho los de tubo de sintonía circular tengo 2 de estos, y con los de apertura réflex "Conducto Reflejo de graves" biamplificados son fantásticos para Masterizar y grabar Tracks exigentes, la gran mayoría están amplificados con integrados Monolíticos que son los TDA clase D

Una fotico de como es un Monitor interno para lo que deseas obtener, con ello te das una idea de lo que deseas realizar no es muy viable con las cajas de estos Aiwa, con esto no he dicho que el woofer o Driver no sea aceptable para este fin, pero la caja no te va a dar buena respuesta, a la hora de Masterizar y grabar una pista final de audio mezclada de varios canales ecualizados devidamente.


----------



## javibec (Jul 31, 2014)

YO arreglaría el equipo original. 
Si se volvió a quemar se me ocurren dos opciones: los tr eran falsos o habia algo mas quemado q*ue* no viste. 
Salvo que se haya quemado por mal uso. 

Pero hay un sin fin de transistores que podrias poner y seguro te va a salir mas barato y va a ser mas facil que hacer uno nuevo. 

Particularmente no cambio unos transistores por un Tda ni loco.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 31, 2014)

juaneoy77 dijo:


> Antonio por qué decís que la caja y el crossover no sirven?? Tan mal diseñados están o cuál es el problema??



La caja es fina, vibra bastante , no tiene ningun aislante , tienen un pico importante en 100Hz para que haga "BUM BUM !!! " como les gusta a muchos ....
El cross es PRIMITIVO , solo unos capacitores para los mid y tweeter , que quedan solapados en su respuesta , pueden dar una respuesta mas o menos buena pero no tienen definicion ....

... que mas te digo?


----------



## juaneoy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya con eso basta jeje, muchas gracias por la data


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 31, 2014)

Te lo digo porque a mi me regalaron un equipito de esos ... se lo di a mi hija para que lleve y traiga de fiestas ... luego de medirlo .
Se podria lograr algo mas o menos pero hay que trabajar bastante.
No quita que si no dispones de otra cosa lo uses pero no es monitor de estudio . 
Seria interesante medir el woofer y diseñarle una caja adecuada y mas solida . Ahi puede mejorar .


----------



## juaneoy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sí, por ahora voy a mover los que tengo en mi casa para allá (Thonet & Vander Kurbis) que si bien no son de estudio, ya los vengo usando con buenos resultados.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Abr 13, 2018)

Hola, sé que este post es viejo, pero tenia pensado hacer exactamente lo mismo que juaneoy77; mi unica "dificultad" es que el TDA7294 entrega mucha mas potencia de la que necesito, con 30w ya me alcanza, por lo que tenia pensado usar dos TDA2030 pero no estoy seguro si el audio resultante va a tener tanta calidad como con el TDA7294. Estuve leyendo los datasheet de ambos y todavia no tengo la seguridad si el TDA2030 me va a dar un sonido de calidad como el TDA7294 pero con menos potencia (que es lo que quiero)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2018)

El TDA2030 es de muy buena calidad, el problema es que se dejo de fabricar.
Pero tenes en su reemplazo el LM1875
Hay otros integrados que dan 30W


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Abr 13, 2018)

Ahhh no tenia idea, sé que todavia puedo comprar, pero seguro son re truchos así que no sé si arriesgarme con eso o ir directamente por el LM1875. Muchas gracias panda


----------



## pandacba (Abr 14, 2018)

También tenes el TDA2050 que ese es de 32W.
Otra opción interesante es utilzar 2 TDA2006 en puente obtenes unos 25W


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Abr 14, 2018)

La cosa es que con que me de 30w de potencia en total ya estoy hecho, quiero decir, como va a ser estereo tecnicamente creo que necesitaria hacer dos de 15w (15 y 15 para cada canal), dudaba un toque de la calidad de los TDA pero dan buen sonido asi que ya sé como voy a hacer.
Gracias x2
Más adelante voy a subir el resultado y que tal funciona, por ahí a alguien le ayuda. Solamente espero no tardar mucho


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2018)

Los mismos CI por ejemplo LM1876 que es doble alimentándolo con -+20V y 8 ohm de impedancia te dará 15+15W
de muy buena calidad


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 15, 2018)

Entre TDA20XX y LM18XX, NO LO DUDES, los LM, mira en el datasheet los circuitos de cada uno y compara.....
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2018)

*m4x1m1l14n0 *, nunca molesta tener potencia de mas , lo que si molesta es tenerla de menos , por otro lado un equipo de mayor potencia limitado internamente (otro potenciómetro de volumen escondido adentro para que no venga algún salame y te detone los bafles por ponerlo al máximo  ) entonces de ese modo distorsionará muchísimo menos ; y el día que necesites mayor potencia , solo tocarás el potenciómetro interno 

Saludos !


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Abr 15, 2018)

Si obviamente, nunca está demas tener mas potencia por si hace falta, aparte el rango de distorcion con respecto al volumen va a ser menor, pero igual va a ser medio por que si, es que los bafles que quiero usar se bancan hasta 50w y son de 6 ohm (y el subwoofer que tiene se banca hasta 100w, pero si quiero usarlo para mezclar no voy a usar el sub por que va a salir cualquier cosa), el TDA7294 me iba a sobrar mucho asi que na. De ultima tambien puedo hacer eso del pote interno como decis vos de esa forma tambien podria usar el ampli para otras cosas si lo llego a conectar a bafles de mas potencia. Por el momento creo que lo mas seguro es que haga un ampli de 60w (30w+30w)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2018)

Ok , cualquier amplificador de 10 Watts , sonando a 10 Watts puede tener una distorsión del 10 % , cualquiera de 100 Watts sonando a 10 Watts andará por el 0,1 %


----------



## Kebra (Oct 14, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mi experiencia con baffles AIWA indican que NO SON en absoluto aptos para monitor de estudio ...
> Primero habria que rediseñar completamente el crossover y la caja ... o sea , hacerlos de nuevo .
> Con respecto a los amplificadores , te recomendaria que armes con TDA7294 , pero la tension de tu fuente es muy alta ... de modo que seria mejor que sigas los consejos que te han dado , que son autoridades en el tema.




Anotnio, tengo para restaurar un Aiwa NSX-S222 que me regalaron al que me gustaría habilitarle el piezo que NO suena y no sé si está conectado o sólo está de pinta. Veo que has desarmado bafles de este tipo...

¿Cómo los desarmo? Sin romperlos, claro...


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 15, 2018)

El frente tiene como unos tarugos .... Ahí pasa el desafío ... Mucha paciencia y anda levantando de a poco . Una vez que lo sacas tenés todo a mano .
Para armarlo , le puse tarugos Fisher y tornillos . Suerte !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2018)

Algunos tienen el frente pegado con hot-melt , así que hay que palanquear un poco y meterle aire caliente


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 16, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunos tienen el frente pegado con hot-melt , así que hay que palanquear un poco y meterle aire caliente


quise decir algo asi .... ojo con el aire caliente ... puede deformar todo !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> quise decir algo asi .... ojo con el aire caliente ... puede deformar todo !


_*¡ Indudablemente !*_





​​


----------

